# Smart Box and/or 5th Gear -Again



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Dear All

Hope you are all well and like us waiting for the warmer weather.

I know this topic has been done a number of times but I have a slightly different question.

I spoke with Van Aakin this week about installing a smart box for our Ducato 2.8 and all looks straight forward and the good news for me they are based not far from where we live so will possibly get them to install (£379)

Anyway, I also asked them about the 5th gear change and whether or not changing the chip and the 5th gear cogs would sort of double the performance, they did not know.

So the challenge I have for you is if I install a Smart Box and change the 5th gear stuff what would be the impact in terms of performance and/or damager it may or may not have.

Not sure I have explained myself enough


Regards
Hugh


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hugh,

I have a Smart Box and can heartily recommend them. If you wish to fit it yourself it is easy, but if not far away I'd indeed go to Van Aaken. However, should anyone further away want one, I can supply pictures and am available to chat if helpful.

Personally I'd get a Smart Box and see how you get on. It isn't any different depending on 5th gear ratio, so take one step at the time, but you will find with the extra power you will have less changing down on inclines, will pick up speed quicker, etc.

Dave


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Yes your right Dave, thanks for your advise

Hugh


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

I've a Tunit fitted to my Peugeot 2.8HDI would recommend it to all, Essanjay fitted it. Had a MOT done after it was fitted and exhaust emissions were lower than previous year! Next time I'm up-north Tunit has a final tune up, where a laptop connected to the engine on a test run and data on chip adjusted.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

GuzziJim,

I have never heard of Tunit, how does this compare to the Smart Box

Regards
Hugh


----------



## DonnieBan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance but what is a smart box and what is a Tunit.

Regads

Donald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Donald,

There is a wealth of information, user reviews and link to the manufacturer's webpages on this site about the Smartbox, if you use the forum search facility.

Dave


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh

I fitted a Smartbox to our 2.8JTD last week and have to say that not only was it a doddle to fit but that the difference in performance has been staggering. I was rather sceptical about the claims of what this small box of trickery could do until I spoke to Van Aaken's technical people and the owner of a Audi 1.9TDI whose car had been transformed. So, taking advantage of the January/February sale offer ( £250 +VAT post included) I ordered it on the Wednesday and fitted it on Thursday. Took 15 minutes to fit and 20 minutes to refit the injector cover.

What has the difference been, well the low down torque has improved dramatically and acceleration of the mark is noticeably quicker, in fact almost spritely. Top gear performance is remarkable and in this quite hilly part of Wales, hills which required a shift down to 3rd can now be taken in 4th and on some, in 5th. It really does improve the driveability and flexibility of the van. Previously the cruise control cut out on long hills but this has yet to happen. We are off to the Moselle and the Rhine next week so I will be interested in the performance through the Ardennes and the Spa motorway stretch in particular.


To add icing to the cake, having travelled 300 miles making a careful note tof the fuel used, I am getting 3-4mpg more.

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Pat

How easy is it to remove if you need to in a hurry ?? and does it leave any evidence behind ?

Brian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

5 mins and "no" 

Therefore I had no difficulty in fitting it on a new van.

Dave


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Pat and Dave,

Sound good, I don't expect quick acceleration after all our weight is around 5000Kg (5 ton) but it is the inclines that do me in having to drop down to 3rd and sometimes 4th.

I am still interested in the 5th gear thing but I will do what Dave suggested and start with the Smart box and go from there, I was just interested if anyone has had both the Smart box installed and the 5th gear done on one van

Hope your trip to the Rhine goes well, should test out the Smart box for sure, let us know when you get back

Regards
Hugh


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Brian

As Dave has said, about 5 minutes. The kit contains the Smart box itself and a wiring loom to connect to the battery and to the injectors. You merely remove each injector module starting from left to right replace it with the Van Aaken one and then fit the existing Fiat module into an additional holder on the loom to complete the circuit. Once complete, connect the battery wires, secure the Smartbox and then enjoy a true transformation in performance. 

No evidence of fitting remains ( as long as you do not fit the Van AAken Smartbox decal on your van! )

Van Aaken offer to fit the box for free by appointment but I didnt want to drive down to Crowthorne.

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Or with my Fiat 2.8JTD, just a ***-packet-sized box stuck with velcro. a single pigtail with a plug and socket pair on the end. 

The most difficult bit is fiddling with the Fiat standard electrics plastic cover spring clips.

Dave


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Where on the engine do you find the plug. I have been looking at this site

http://dieseltuner.co.uk/fiat.html

might be worth a call for a group buy if enough people were interested.

Bob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Um, right at the top front of the engine under the Fiat standard electrics plastic cover held on by those *£$%^&@ spring clips .....


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

Does this count as a 'modification' that your insurance company would need to know about :?: Just so as not to give them a 'get out' excuse.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes. Rarely any additional premium.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-86436.html#86436

Dave


----------



## Rapidoman (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi all
I have a tuning box made by Tandem Tuning on my 2.8 JTD and was previously on my Elnagh 2.8JTD and before that on my Ace 2.3 JTD. 

The difference with it fitted is amazing, you especially notice it when climbing hills say on motorways , where you are no longer stuck in the inside lane with the lorries or forever changing down a gear or two. And i would say fuel economy has improved with it fitted. All for around £200. The supplier states an increase of around 25% in bhp and torque and from my experience with the unit, is realistic


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Well in am attempt to sort out the power of the Ducato 127 or 146 bhp I call the parts department of my local Fiat dealer. 
I was told that the engine was the same in all respects , the turbo was the same and the the variable pitch turbo was standard. No alteration in intercooler or pistons. It was a different number for the ECU, Gearbox did have 2 numbers -related to 5th gear ratio. 

I contacted a tuner and had a lengthy chat about remapping. This is done as you would expect by increasing the fuel/air mix under load. It can be performed either by a simple give it more fuel fix --which can lead to overfuelling and a excessive smoky exhaust to a digital system that follows the engines torque curve adding where needed for performance and economy. 

I sent an email to Burstner and have yet to get an answer, I followed it up with another email and as yet no reply. Poor show Burstner.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This clashes with what I heard - admittedly a year ago - from a reputable and knowledgeable dealer. I'm confident he wouldn't mind me quoting him on this list, as he said the same on another.

Dave

It's a brand-new engine, Dave - not a 'chipped' and 'beefed up' standard 2.8. Because it is a completely new design it isn't available in right-hand drive chassis. You'll appreciate that if it was merely a standard 'chipped' 2.8 there would be no reason why it shouldn't be available in RHD form.
Regards
Stephen Buckley (MD) Dick Lane Motorhomes


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Maybe differnt on the 2005 common rail engine.

Gearboxes seemingly less of a bother now as well.

Fiat Main dealer.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have written to Burstner a few times but either don't get a reply or refer me to a dealer

H


----------

